# Quick release for plow



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I just purchased a Honda 400 Foreman...would like to get a plow for it but all the setups I have seen so far are not Quick release....would like something where I could plow the driveway..drop the plow and go right out icefishing......is there something like that that is easy to use???


----------



## gottafish (Jan 11, 2001)

I bought a 4' plow for my Honda Rancher, it connects to a bracket that you install on the under-side of the atv, two cotter pins attach plow to bracket and a strap from front of plow to front cargo rack, plow and be attached or taken off in no more than two minutes, I plow out my drive when I get up there and can be out fishing in no time.....


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Is yours a cyclecountry plow gottafish???just looked at some of theres at there website....2 pins and your free to go!....when you have the 48" blade angled does it push a wide enough arean for your 4-wheeler to go through or would I be better off with the 60" blade??? One more thing...do you have the manual lift or electic lift or winch??? Thanks for the help on my questions....got a price on one through Hackers Honda...prudenville


----------



## gottafish (Jan 11, 2001)

It's a 48" cyclecountry, manual lift...whether plowing straight or angled there's enough room for the atv no problem...your atv might be slightly wider than mine but will still not exceed the width of the path you're plowing...you may want to price them near your home as I bought a ramp from Hackers in a pinch and later found I could have done much better elsewhere....I have used my atv/plow for grading topsoil as well with no problems....


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

priced both around here and up there at Hackers...was suprized hackers beat most of everyone around here by around $50.00....could get it cheaper only off E-bay....going to go to Hackers Sat. and see if I can't get them to do what one of the dealers down here would do and that is free installation!.....trying to decide between electric lift or manual???Electric is about $50.00 more.... How easy is the manual to operate??...will probably also be at the spikehorn after fishing!.. Good luck!


----------



## gottafish (Jan 11, 2001)

manual is easy to operate, the lever to operate it is on your left hand side, it can be easily lifted slightly to compensate for changes in slope of drive, mine is a grass driveway so I don't scrape too closely, with manual lift when attaching to machine I have to lift front end of machine over lever assy, it does lock in up position for easy driving with plow attached....hope the 'eyes are hitting this weekend and ice is ok...


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

i have a 54" cyclecountry plow for my arctic cat with a winch on it to lift up and down i have the two pins under the 4x4 and the line for the winch to disconnect and it takes me 45 seconds to get it off and the 54" plow is perfect path size.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Just am putting on a plow on my Rubicon. Quick attach is 2 minutes on , 1 off. Go to SWISHER MOWER and Machine and check 'em out. After I finish up the final assembly I'll be glad to answer any questions on this one. 
One thing I looked into was what other attachments do you want or can be added to the same mounting bracket. Swisher also makes a dump bucket, that I have a lot of use planned for,
and a fork attachment. They all use the same accessory mount.

Just an FYI.

TMAN


----------

